# Sutherland Manor '06



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Today I finally had time to put up the first of the halloween props. Unfortunatly it was raining Friday the 13th so i was unable to put anything out  but as we listened to Phantom of the Opera and the Time Warp my little brother and I made up for last time as the first wave of halloween made its way out! Zombie F may see a pic of a recreation of his sign post...so as i hear the pumpkins have arrived at my front door i must depart but please check out the site for pictures!!!! http://pic2.piczo.com/stormycanadiannights/?g=21787221


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks for the pics. It looks like you've got a good start on Halloween. Be sure to post more pics as you get more stuff out. Looking good so far!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Cool pics colinsuds. Looks like HAS arrived up north. Should be a great year!


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Cool.


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

lol i kind of forgot to post my pics from this year. unfortunatly with the really bad weather we had this year and school and my job factored in my display suffered a bit this year. Fortunatly i remembered to take photos this time! http://pic2.piczo.com/stormycanadiannights/?g=23728394


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Sweet!
Great pictures!


----------



## NATUREPIXIE (Jan 15, 2007)

great pics!!


----------

